# Traynor Dark Horse...any love?



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

I recently picked up one of the YBA-1 Mod 1 heads and a 1x12 Dark Horse cab to go with it, I am absolutely loving the tone of this amp but even at its lowest attenuation settings it is really overkill for someone who mainly plays at home and does some jams with friends (not usually involving a drummer - but every once and a while). I thought maybe the dark horse would be a better fit for my needs at the moment, any love for the Dark Horse here?

I usually play 6V6 amps anyways, so I think the dark horse might be a nice fit !


----------



## pughwilliam (Nov 21, 2009)

I want one, if that means anything ;-)



heybulldog said:


> I recently picked up one of the YBA-1 Mod 1 heads and a 1x12 Dark Horse cab to go with it, I am absolutely loving the tone of this amp but even at its lowest attenuation settings it is really overkill for someone who mainly plays at home and does some jams with friends (not usually involving a drummer - but every once and a while). I thought maybe the dark horse would be a better fit for my needs at the moment, any love for the Dark Horse here?
> 
> I usually play 6V6 amps anyways, so I think the dark horse might be a nice fit !


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a darkhorse. I sold it, but I do buy and sell a lot of gear. It's a great little head, super portable and looks cool. It has a useful master volume and it will run at <2 watts of a 12AU7 in the low setting (a little buzzy for my tastes. I had both the 112 and 212 cabs. Earlier version had some sort of hiss issue, but mine did not. If you are buying used, it is something to look out for. I have a 6V6 bass mate too, at one point a did a comparison between the 2 on youtube. Sound quality is not stellar, but you can at least tell they have similar tones. Here's the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6Jox6Rma5s


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont own a Dark Horse but if it does run <2 watts and its still "overkill" for you ...maybe you should be playing a accoustic guitar.
MAybe the Volume control is stuck...did you try WD40?

G.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I have played the Darkhorse and I too like the sound of the 6V6 overdriving but nothing really stood out tone wise to me on that amp. On the other hand it was cool looking.

I've got the YBA-1Mod1 and play at home and i don,t think its overkill at all. Fantastic amp!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> I dont own a Dark Horse but if it does run <2 watts and its still "overkill" for you ...maybe you should be playing a accoustic guitar.
> MAybe the Volume control is stuck...did you try WD40?
> 
> G.


Depending on the place and if you want power amp distortion, 2 watts can be way too much. A 2 watt amp cranked up so the power amp distorts is way too much for bedroom practice or apartment use if you don't want to disturb neighbours.
Makers of "micro" tube amps usually target around 1/4 watt full power as 1/2 watt is too loud for most people in these situations.

If you just use preamp distortion, then it doesn't matter, you can just turn the master way down even with a 100 watt amp.
But in this case, if you set it to bedroom level, and measured the power out, it would usually be around 1/4 watt.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Depending on the place and if you want power amp distortion, 2 watts can be way too much. A 2 watt amp cranked up so the power amp distorts is way too much for bedroom practice or apartment use if you don't want to disturb neighbours.


+1

...until the drums kick in. I've jammed/gigged with plenty of 5 Watters which are crazy loud in the bedroom but put a few guys in the room, and you definitely need to mike it. even driving a 4x12 cab, it just can't keep up in a band setting unless going into the PA.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is an option. I recently rented a Dark Horse from L&M to try out. It was ~$25 for the whole month. 

I like the straight through channel. I play my home built Fuzz Face through it and it sounds wicked. I don't really like the British channel at all but the USA channel can be adjusted for usability. Just remember that the tone stack is built different then your typical FVM tone stack so it operates differently. 

I am playing it through a 4x10 cab in the garage right now and its definitely loud. I can't attest to the sound of the 12AU7 as I don't have to use that tube for power.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

heybulldog said:


> I recently picked up one of the YBA-1 Mod 1 heads and a 1x12 Dark Horse cab to go with it, I am absolutely loving the tone of this amp but even at its lowest attenuation settings it is really overkill for someone who mainly plays at home and does some jams with friends (not usually involving a drummer - but every once and a while). I thought maybe the dark horse would be a better fit for my needs at the moment, any love for the Dark Horse here?
> 
> I usually play 6V6 amps anyways, so I think the dark horse might be a nice fit !


The Dark horse may do the Trick for you I have the first Darkhorse shipped & a pair of Yba-1 re-issues. 

At 2 watts on the YBA-1 you are still hearing the definition and punch of the larger transformers and power supply. 
The Dark Horse uses a much smaller transformer set so the overall punch is smaller

FWIW I don't use my Dark Horse as much as my YBA1's but that's because I prefer that BIG PUNCH lower volume sound 
that can make it too loud for home practice. 

IMHO the best grab and go home practice amp is the now discontinued vox ac4TV I have a pair, one equipped with a Massive hammond
125ese output transformer for a very loud 4 watt sound. 

if you are looking for a low volume practice amp. 
If you scrounge you can find the ac4 for under $200, pay the money and keep the amp FOREVER. 

FWIW 
I think the missing amp in the Traynor Line up is a 1-12 combo 
Fitted with 2x6v6 tubes with tremolo, and spring reverb, and the YBA-1 attenuator 
sharing the best features of the YBA-1, Dark Horse and YGM3 circuits 
With 6v6s it would be around 20 watts 
But would have the facility to swap in el34's for 30 watts 

on the surface a simple deluxe style grab and go combo 
but great transformers, swap-able output tubes
a pure switch and attenuator would make it super versatile 
for most players and totally bang on for current gigging 
requirements (scalable volume, one hand carry) 


P


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Dark Horse is a buncha fun ... I had one briefly and enjoyed it with Strats and Teles thru a 210 cabinet.

Iron Horse is a whole lotta tone and volume .... I liked it, but did not necessarily love it - prefer the YBA-1 much more :smile-new:

Traynor modern and vintage offerings have got lotsa bang for the buck .... had I not got such a strong connection (obsession) with Dr Z amps, I would be all-Traynor, all the time

best regards and cheers always,

Joel


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I love my DarkHorse. However, I do wish that I bought a YBA-1 when I had the chance. Have they been discontinued? I don't see them on the L&M website anymore.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not sure about discontinued, but there are 2 sitting at 1 L&M in town...I'm pretty sure it's south.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmmm, that's good to know Kent! It's also Yorkville month in October and apparently I have this wedding thing to pay for in the next couple of weeks.  

Hope it's in the cards. I may post my DarkHorse and my Hovercraft Andromeda FS just to thin the herd a bit.


----------

